# Ear Buds with Mic in a budget of upto 1K



## user28 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am looking for earbuds with Mic. Clarity and treble are priorities. Mainly for using it with my LG G2 mobile. I listen to classical and Film songs and only use 256 Kbps audio files. Bass is not that important but fine if present. Currently using Philips 
SHE2675BW. They are very comfortable and music was comfortably loud with good treble. But extremely bad in voice clarity. 

I don't like IEMs or in ear type as I get pain in the ears within 15 to 20 minutes of using them. Yes i tried with different sizes, but somehow I feel uncomfortable with IEMs.

So please suggest Earbuds.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 23, 2015)

Mi Pistons 3 -gearbest.com
$20 shipped


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 24, 2015)

He wants buds; like this, not IEM. 
Mi Pistons  are IEM


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 24, 2015)

Apologies


----------



## user28 (Apr 27, 2015)

No suggestions ....


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

user28 said:


> No suggestions ....



Buds will be difficult how about IEMs?


----------



## user28 (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't like IEMs or in ear type as I get pain in the ears within 15 to 20 minutes of using them. Yes i tried with different sizes, but somehow I feel uncomfortable with IEMs.


----------



## Remind1990 (May 13, 2015)

I stumble upon this take a look - SoundMAGIC ES 18 Headphone Price in India - Buy SoundMAGIC ES 18 Headphone Online - SoundMAGIC : Flipkart.com

It's a value for money earphones! from Sound Magic.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

Remind1990 said:


> I stumble upon this take a look - SoundMAGIC ES 18 Headphone Price in India - Buy SoundMAGIC ES 18 Headphone Online - SoundMAGIC : Flipkart.com
> 
> It's a value for money earphones! from Sound Magic.


Lookup Post #3


----------



## Remind1990 (May 14, 2015)

rcuber said:


> lookup post #3



why u do tis? I cri evritiem


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

high end earbuds are very difficult to come by, OP you should go for actual headsets


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

Well under this budget you will get mid end earbuds.


----------



## user28 (May 17, 2015)

Ok...i will increase my budget upto 2K. What recommendations do i have?


----------



## user28 (Jan 14, 2016)

No suggestions even after 7 months... Guys help me here please...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2016)

For 2k, go for Soundmagic E10s


----------



## dissel (Jan 14, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> For 2k, go for Soundmagic E10s





RCuber said:


> Lookup Post #3



And Post #7


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2016)

I fell into my own trap


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2016)

Blackberry HDW-24529-001 BlackBerry 3.5mm Stereo Headset - Original OEM HDW-24529-001 - Wired Headsets - Non-Retail Packaging - Black: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## user28 (Jan 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Blackberry HDW-24529-001 BlackBerry 3.5mm Stereo Headset - Original OEM HDW-24529-001 - Wired Headsets - Non-Retail Packaging - Black: Amazon.in: Electronics



I tried almost every blackberry earbuds except for the most recent ones. They are all more suited for voice conversations. Not music. They sound horrible for music on other phones. Almost all of them are made keeping blackberry handsets in mind. 100% not suitable on other handsets. I tried those earbuds on LG Optimus 4X, LG G2 and G3, HTC Desire SV. None of the earbuds worked properly on these phones.


----------



## user28 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ok i will sacrifice the mic option. I have shortlisted Sennheiser MX170, MX375 and MX580. Not sure about Sony and Philips. Please suggest if there are any. 

Of the Senns above, seems MX170 is immensely popular but many reviews said it causes pain in the ear after 1 or 2 hours due to driver size. Same with MX375. I had also searched for MX370 but seems nobody is selling it. MX580 is out of stock in most of the online sites.

Friends please suggest....


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Feb 16, 2016)

SoundMAGIC EP20

I am very music freak person and choose my brand very specifically. before this I was thinking that only the high brand and high price brands give me the best satisfactory result, but this Headphones makes me wrong.. Superb Sound quality at affordable price. If you are planning to buy good pair of head phone blindly go for this brand, bass quality is superb tribb is Crystal clear.. one word SIMPLY AMAZING


----------

